# if you had a lab.....



## stone14 (Dec 13, 2011)

what would you call it? (theroreticlly) just wondering as you get some thats blatantly made up and you get some that sound and look like pharma


----------



## stone14 (Dec 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## rage racing (Dec 13, 2011)

Prestige Worldwide


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2011)

stone14 said:


> what would you call it? (theroreticlly) just wondering as you get some thats blatantly made up and you get some that sound and look like pharma



I think i'd go with Stone Pharma14.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 13, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I think i'd go with Stone Pharma14.


 
haha


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 13, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Prestige Worldwide



lol, ight then will


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2011)

How about Paramount Pharma?


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 13, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How about Paramount Pharma?



Hell yeah! With a name as good as that one the gear would have to be fucking ON POINT


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Hell yeah! With a name as good as that one the gear would have to be fucking ON POINT



And gtg.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 13, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Prestige Worldwide



Lol!


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 13, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> And gtg.



Well that just goes without saying


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 13, 2011)

I would call it Big D Pharma


----------



## stone14 (Dec 13, 2011)

i cant think of any without sounding cheezy  and im trying to think of something proper pharma grade   lol


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 13, 2011)

urinegear labs


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2011)

stone14 said:


> i cant think of any without sounding cheezy  and im trying to think of something proper pharma grade   lol



Asia Pharma?


----------



## jojojojo (Dec 13, 2011)

real sports labs


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2011)

PozzyPharma


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Raw Dog Pharma


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 13, 2011)

Zilla Laboratories


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2011)

sfw said:


> pozzypharma



x2^^^^


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 13, 2011)

pussy pharma
-guranteed to get you some-


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 13, 2011)

this should be a contest. whoever nails it should get free gear.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 13, 2011)

Alpha & Omega


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 13, 2011)

Who's providing this free gear?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 13, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Who's providing this free gear?


 

the winning lab .....derp


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Hopefully the free gear isn't expired.


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I would call it Big D Pharma




I like the sound of that.

Dr J's GET BIG has a nice ring to it also.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 13, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Prestige Worldwide



Thats funny, im watching Step Brothers this very minute


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 13, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Prestige Worldwide


 
Boats and Hoes


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 13, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> I would call it Big D Pharma


 Sounds like a good name.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 13, 2011)

Dominion Labs
Liberty Pharma


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 13, 2011)

vandamn pharma, ron j's big pharma, pharmacy pharma pharm, phat pharma 

lol


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 13, 2011)

Titanium pharma


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 13, 2011)

Swollen nips pharma


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^^^AKA: Bigbenj pharma...


----------



## gamma (Dec 13, 2011)

Gamma Laboratories (pharma grade)
&
Pin Heads (ugl):

Everyone who wants free gear must  pay shipping handling via paypal!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 13, 2011)

Black Labs


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 13, 2011)

B.M.F. Labs


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Dr J's GET BIG has a nice ring to it also.


 
Wonder if that's copyrighted?


----------



## Tuco (Dec 13, 2011)

wearenotscammers pharma


----------



## nomnom (Dec 13, 2011)

Jesus Juiced Pharma


----------



## bigrene (Dec 13, 2011)

Excel Labs, Mutation Pharma, Morph labs, Almighty labs


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Wonder if that's copyrighted?



It is now. I just registered that fucker. If you want it we can work something out lol


----------



## M4A3 (Dec 13, 2011)

DEA Pharma

Chosen #1 by DEA agents since 1973


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 13, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> DEA Pharma
> 
> Chosen #1 by DEA agents since 1973


----------



## colochine (Dec 14, 2011)

View attachment 37532

unicorn blood anabolics.


----------



## meow (Dec 14, 2011)

colochine said:


> View attachment 37532
> 
> unicorn blood anabolics.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 14, 2011)

Booty sweat pharma


Aiyd labs


Gh15 Pharma


----------



## boss (Dec 14, 2011)

Charlie sheens pharmacy


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

boss said:


> Charlie sheens pharmacy



With this on the label?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 14, 2011)

Norris Pharma.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Black Labs


 

i like this... its simple, could sell gear in brown vials and black caps


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

bigrene said:


> Excel Labs, Mutation Pharma, Morph labs, Almighty labs


 

i like almighty labs, or A.A almighty anabolics


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Titanium pharma


 
i like also


----------



## Robalo (Dec 14, 2011)

UGL = Underground Labs


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

Robalo said:


> UGL = Underground Labs


 
thats what there all called in england lol anything thats not pharma is classed as ugl


----------



## Robalo (Dec 14, 2011)

stone14 said:


> thats what there all called in england lol anything thats not pharma is classed as ugl




I know that, around here we call it the same. That would be a great publicity, everybody talking about UGL


----------



## njc (Dec 14, 2011)

Pure Labs Inc


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

Robalo said:


> I know that, around here we call it the same. That would be a great publicity, everybody talking about UGL


 
it wud lol


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

why has my image done that above???? i made a vial label to show??


----------



## stone14 (Dec 14, 2011)

......edit


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 14, 2011)

CashMan Labs


----------



## Robalo (Dec 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> why has my image done that above???? i made a vial label to show??



Imageshack is a bitch. You have to host your image somewhere else


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> what would you call it? (theroreticlly) just wondering as you get some thats blatantly made up and you get some that sound and look like pharma



Could this be someone who was recently banned fielding prospective lab names???

Conspiracy theory...


----------



## hypno (Dec 15, 2011)

Monkey Fingers Lab or maybe Monkey Butt Lab Rats R Us. You think I am kidding but I am not. The name would be easy to remember and if the product is ligit the name becomes secondary.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 15, 2011)

sofaking jacked pharma


----------



## stone14 (Dec 15, 2011)

colochine said:


> Could this be someone who was recently banned fielding prospective lab names???
> 
> Conspiracy theory...


 

no am from england dude


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mob pharma!!!  Money over bitchezzzzz!!!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd name it bunk shit gear and overdose it lol


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

Big True Labs

Each label would contain the following quote:

"God see all, big true!"


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 15, 2011)

JCBourne said:


> Big True Labs
> 
> Each label would contain the following quote:
> 
> "God see all, big true!"



LMFAO. GMP approved WHO certified!!! Now everyone will see!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 16, 2011)

T-bow pharma


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2011)

Illkid said:


> T-bow pharma



_NOW You too, can have the same gear tebow uses!_

"I wouldn't put my name behind a product that I didn't know worked. THIS SHIT IS G2G!" -Tim Tebow


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 16, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> _NOW You too, can have the same gear tebow uses!_
> 
> "I wouldn't put my name behind a product that I didn't know worked. THIS SHIT IS G2G!" -Tim Tebow



The only gear he uses is holy water


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 16, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Prestige Worldwide


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 16, 2011)

homicide pharma


----------

